# Just a taster



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Sorry theres not much detail, its a ****ty web cam, pic isnt very clear and doesnt really do me justice. Its only an arm to  Arms are only 17inch cold to.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Wow nice shape and size. Impressive.......give us more


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Ill give you more shortly, ill dig out the proper digi came if i can when i go the gym and get me training partner to take some pics.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> Ill give you more shortly, ill dig out the proper digi came if i can when i go the gym and get me training partner to take some pics.


Let me guess you will be pumped up before you take the pics


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

dunno, might do them b4, prob when the gym goes quite (we train 7pm till 9pm)

And its a back day so chest etc wont be pumped 

Them arms were taken cold bout 10 mins ago


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The bicept is bigger than the shoulder


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

i think it could well be, lol, my shoulders are pretty good to, the pics coming soon shall reveal all (the shoulder is covered alot on the pic to)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow cheater, that is a big bycep.

How come all the UK arms look lik Insanitys?

Predator, insanity, cheater, all you guys arms look like the same arm.

I am not complaining but they do look good with a good peak on the bicep.

Are all you guys using synthol?

You have red hair too?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

looking good matey!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, no synthol yet, just heavy curling with no cheating


----------



## cranky_messiah (May 2, 2004)

good arms cheaterkeep up the good work bruv


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> lol, no synthol yet, just heavy curling with no cheating


Then why do they call you Cheater2K then? 

When you do use synthol can we call you Synthol2K?


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, yeah if you want to 

Il prob never ever use synthol, as i dont agree with it at all.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> lol, yeah if you want to
> 
> Il prob never ever use synthol, as i dont agree with it at all.


Yea why would you. Your arm is plenty big enough.  I am not sucking up for more reputation points


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

good shape to your arms.

give us a full bod pic thou, go on. go on go on go on


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, i will when i get me proper camera later on


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks Cheater you didn't have to do that because I meant it.  Thanks anyway. Yea post some pics of the big man. Tell Lorian to post some of him too.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

well, i didnt have time to grab me proper cam, so i took some on me phone, now they there not brilliant, but they will be up in a min


----------

